# Does the webOS doctor undo 100% of all changes



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am planning on trying a number of different kernels and doing more through beta testing of the one that I like best.

I know I will eventually run into issues so I would like to know does the webos doctor undo 100% of changes done by custom kernels, making the device (software wise) factory default?

I would like it to be a 100% fresh start with each kernel test


----------



## wmsjr2012 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to have an answer to your questions also for the same reasons. Have you had any luck


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

In my own testing with using kernels available via Preware, when using WebOS doctor you will essentially reinstall the factory kernel and you will loose any custom kernels and/or patches that you have installed independently. WebOS doctor does not address issues with volume corruption in my opinion.

I used dd to backup some of the lv's in the store vg but have not actually tried restoring this to make sure I can get the device working without any major headaches.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

What about your app settings, the apps themselves, and the files you have stored on the flash? Does WebOS Doctor wipe those?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I asked a friend this who's been doing WebOS developing for quite sometime now, & he said: "yeah, it basically reformats it but keeps the usb stuff"


----------

